# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  A couple of Incidences relating to my Home Theatre

## rod1949

The first one;
On Saturday I went looking for rear speaker stands for my home theatre set up. 
I went into this hifi joint in Russell Road Morley. They had some very solid/heavy stands with an on floor price tag of $230/pair. I said to the salesman I'll have 2 pairs and how about for the total price of $400. The Salesman said I'll see what I can do with the result being yes. Then some other person (i assume the boss) asked the salesman where did you get that price he showed him and they conflabed for a bit and the Salesman came and said I'm sorry but the best we can do is $500 for the 2 pairs. I said hang on they are sitting there on the floor with a price tag of $230/pair and now you want to up it another $20. Then the boss piped up and says there has been a price increase etc etc. I just replied with bye and walked out never to return. 
As I was driving home I engaged my brain "what was I thinking i was going to part with $400 minimum for something that I could make for about $20 each.  
The second is:
Back in December 2008 I participated the Sony Quantum of Solace promotion. I opted for the Casino Royale DVD and followed the requirements of providing a stamped self address envelope with two 45cent stamps on it cause that all I had, if I had a 50 or 55cent stamp (whatever the current letter postage rate is then thats what they would have got). In February this year I recieved an email from the advertising/promotion agency saying they require a stamped self addressed with $5 postage on it. I checked the promotion rules and no mention was made as the the postage value. I advised them of this and that if they had stated the correct postage rate then that what they would have got but as they stuffed up they bear the cost and that they can't now change the rules. From here when I checked as to where the DVD was the reply was basically its in the post. This went on and on. 
About a week ago I decided to write to Sony on the situation and provided copies of all correspondence to and from thier promotion mob. Irrispective of the $ value to me it was the Principal. 
In yesterdays post there was an envelope with a few stamps on it and the DVD inside. The envelope didn't have the post office ink print on it which I thought was strange. 
This morning I had a phone call from Sony's promotion company saying that they have recieved a copy of my letter to Sony (its here when I advised them that I recieved the DVD yesterday) and they wish to appolligise and that it should have never got to this and are going to send me a gift of some free passe to my local Cinema. 
Just thought I'd pass this on to all.

----------


## pawnhead

That's a lot of money for some speaker stands. How are the new ones coming along?  :Wink:  
You scored with that DVD and movie tickets.  :2thumbsup:  It pays to complain sometimes. 
I sent an email to Nestlé when they changed the design of their Club Dark Peppermint chocolate. They keep breaking mid pillow, and spilling peppermint yumminess all over the place. They sent me a refund cheque for five dollars.  :Cool:  There's an easy way to make five bucks anyone.

----------


## seriph1

someone who knows that the square thingie on chokkie is called a pillow eats faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar too much chokkie 
Of course, I knew that is what it is called  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ThinkBathrooms

> someone who knows that the square thingie on chokkie is called a pillow eats faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar too much chokkie 
> Of course, I knew that is what it is called

  LOL.  This is gold.  :2thumbsup:

----------

